# Carbon



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

How important is carbon to help circulate water in a tank? Who uses it beside folks with external filters and how effective would it help to clear up water?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

You don’t need it at all; I don’t use it and have very clear water. It may help to take out odor or cloudy water, but I don’t know. I do know it is very useful to take out chemicals like medications. Other than that, I don’t know the benefits, if any, of using carbon on a daily basis.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I don't use it. Its mainly for cloudy water.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

are you talking about activated carbon as a filter media?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> are you talking about activated carbon as a filter media?


 Yeah, active carbon for a filter media on a Magnum 350 filteration.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I use active carbon in my canister (together with ceramic pipes, cotton balls, and filter pads), and I never had any trouble with the water.

It's not necessary to keep your tank healthy (although I do recommend everyone to have a little carbon around), but it doesn't hurt to use it next to other filter media (if you use blackwater extract or peat as filter media: keep in mind that it will remove the coloration from the water, and it might remove some of the nutrients those two media types add to the water as well).
Like others said, carbon is very useful to remove certain unwanted chemicals from the water (like medicines, after you have treated fish, or metals).


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I only use carbon to remove unwanted chemicals from the water, like meds after treatment, or your accidently dropped something in the tank you shouldnt have, etc, etc


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't use carbon, and I don't need to either


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Its not needed, but i am going to use to for cleaner / clearer water


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I never use it since i've never need it...

and i really don't think you need carbon at all to clear up water!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

with water changes, no you shouldnt


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

please read this:
http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...t=ST&f=16&t=417


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

I use active carbon with my filter media and I have no problems it does not cloud my water and has never caused anything possibly horrible


----------

